#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 2009台北水族暨寵物用品展(7/17~20日)[結束~]

## 佛烈克斯

折價券




官網連結

就在明天O口O
我媽允許我跟我妹自己去
不知道有沒有獸也要去的呢?

----------


## 小雪

明天我看看 我可能會去喔

不過明天我要12點下班 不過公車信義幹線兩站就到了

不知道約中午一起去OK嗎?

OK的話就請佛烈克斯大大用私信寄手機號碼給我嘞

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 明天我看看 我可能會去喔
> 
> 不過明天我要12點下班 不過公車信義幹線兩站就到了
> 
> 不知道約中午一起去OK嗎?
> 
> OK的話就請佛烈克斯大大用私信寄手機號碼給我


我不一定明天去喵O口O
我跟我妹也還不確定哪天去O口O

----------


## 小雪

是喔 後天以後我就不行了

六日都有事情走不開

如果明天沒有去的話我就自己去吧

----------


## 佛烈克斯

結果後來講來講去是今天去XD~
期待期待(?)

----------

